# Inflation, the cost of living increase and expats being forced to moved home



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Life is getting a lot more expensive here in Spain...

The days when it was a lot cheaper to live here than the UK have long gone.

Key point also is many older folk lack the support from family and friends they had when they lived back in the UK.

Tricky one now with the almost stagnant house prices here and rocketing prices in the UK to buy what you had in the UK now, if you sold up and bought here.

I wonder how many folk are just going to find Spain too expensive and move back to the UK.

I am sure there are many shattered dreams!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

dancingspider said:


> Life is getting a lot more expensive here in Spain...
> 
> The days when it was a lot cheaper to live here than the UK have long gone.
> 
> ...


Ok I will bite, 
Do you actually live here in Spain or know what is going on in the Uk at the moment?

The electric and gas prices have and are rocketing in the Uk and will continue.
My son pays more council tax for his bedsit than we pay for a 3 bed 2 bath flat.
He pays approx 3 times the electric we pay on average.
His rent is £650 a month... a month.. 
He earns minimum wage and just about covers his monthly outgoings.

House prices here are what I think they should be everywhere, buying a property should be as a home, not a way of making easy money and if I had my way, at both buying and selling there should be high taxes to stop people making a fast profit. 
My son will never get on the property ladder unless he moves to Chernobyl (that was a joke). 

I doubt financial issues will drive anyone back to the Uk. 
Healthcare may at some point and its something that I keep on the back burner.

For me I have approx 30% of my income now compared to when I was still working in the Uk (Ok we don't rent here but in the UK we paid over £1000 a month for a 2 bed flat).

But the above is just my 2c...


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Barriej said:


> Ok I will bite,
> Do you actually live here in Spain or know what is going on in the Uk at the moment?
> 
> The electric and gas prices have and are rocketing in the Uk and will continue.
> ...


I fully agree with you Barriej. 
I also have a son living in the UK and Spain is still far cheaper to live than the UK. 
Sky high council taxes, sky high tv licence, more expensive rental prices etc,etc. 
A friend in the UK pays double the rent that I do on a similar property. 
My electric bills here in Spain are half to what I paid years ago in the UK and I don't pay a water bill or community taxes as they are both in my rental price.
Food prices in supermarkets are similar but if you go to farmers markets you get fruit, veg and meats alot cheaper. 
Typical dancingspider type post begging a Brexit type reaction 🤣 

Steve


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Typical dancingspider type post begging a Brexit type reaction ✔

Pointless and ill informed post.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I would have though that those that are finding it difficult to live in Spain would be looking at cheaper countries as an alternative. 

Maybe people are looking to S.E. Asia to retire to rather than southern Europe? That's where I'd go if I can't afford Europe when I retire.


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Seriously guys, it is very obviously a wind up!

Barriej. You nailed it with your comment… “OK, I will bite”

If the war in Ukraine continues, God forbid, but we could see house prices being even cheaper than they are now there, if one of the shells lands on that nuclear plant they have there….

Interesting comment you make about healthcare forcing some to return to the UK. I am OK on that front as I can use the Spanish healthcare system, and have private at the moment to boot!

Agree with your other comments.

Steve, it wasn’t a Brexit hook, as you imagined!

Agree with your other comments.

MataMata, keep your hair on.

Overandout, Morocco is also worth considering.

As an avid daily LBC listener, I am acutely aware of what is happening in the UK.

In summary, sentences 2 and 5 were ‘the hook’ to excite a response, which clearly worked, the rest of the original post is correct.

Have a nice day now all!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

dancingspider said:


> Seriously guys, it is very obviously a wind up!
> 
> Barriej. You nailed it with your comment… “OK, I will bite”
> 
> ...


Haha!!
Your clever use of word and sentance manipulation has got you nicely out of a hole there......my admiration 😄

Steve


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks Steve, they call it wordcraft!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Not as 'obvious' as you appear to believe let alone 'very'.

Childish if indeed a wind up.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

But doesn't healthcare only become an expense if you aren't retired and don't have the S1? I thought that the S1 gives you access to Spanish healthcare and is allowed for the NLV? So only non retired folk are the ones that need private healthcare. Im don't really know about this as I'm not retired and work in spain so I get it as part of my contributions plus if I return to UK I am automatically still entitled to it on return to Spain if absence is less than 5 continuous years and in fact there is now a EU ruling that the 5 year absence can be set to zero even if you return to Spain for a visit!!


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

MataMata said:


> Not as 'obvious' as you appear to believe let alone 'very'.


I am sorry to hear that you found it difficult to put the bits of the jigsaw together.


----------

